# Online-Redi Matthias stellt sich vor



## Matthias Dammes (10. April 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal von Redaktionsseite hier etwas beitragen, um dieses Forum mit Leben zu füllen.
Ich bin so frei und nutze dazu mal das grobe Schema aus dem Posting von McDrake. 

*Persönliches:*

Nerd aus Leidenschaft und auch noch stolz drauf. 
Ich spiele für mein Leben gern Computerspiele, bin ein Serienjunkie, lese Videospiel-Romane, Comics, gehe gern ins Kino und so weiter. Darüber hinaus bin ich großer Fußball-Fan, Mitglied beim FC Energie Cottbus und war jahrelang Stammgast im Stadion der Freundschaft. Eine Leidenschaft die ich seit meinem Umzug nach Fürth leider nicht mehr so ausleben kann, wie ich gerne würde.

*Gamerwerdegang:*

Meine Spielerkarriere begann aus politischen Gründen kurz nach der Wende, als mein Vater einen Amiga 500 anschaffte. Zu meinen ersten Spielen auf eben jener Plattform gehören die Lemminge und The Secret of Monkey Island. Meinen ersten eigenen PC leistete ich mir dann zu meiner Jugendweihe. Nachdem ich zunächst hauptsächlich Aufbau- und Strategiespiele wie Command and Conquer und Age of Empires gespielt habe, begann Anfang der 2000er Jahre mein Interesse für Rollenspiele. Nur kurze Zeit später entdeckte ich auch die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele für mich, als ich mir 2003 ohne jegliches Vorwissen Star Wars Galaxies kaufte. 

Rückblickend betrachtet bin ich sehr froh über diese Entscheidung. In Star Wars Galaxies habe ich viele nette Menschen kennen gelernt, mit denen ich die Gilde Athanato Orden gegründet habe, die bis heute aktiv unterwegs ist. Allgemein hat Star Wars Galaxies mein Bild von MMOs geprägt, so dass ich auch heute noch behaupten würde, dass SWG das beste Online-Rollenspiel aller Zeiten war. Zumindest in seiner ursprünglichen Form, bevor sich Lucas Arts dazu entschied das Spiel auf Massenmarkt zu trimmen, was natürlich nach hinten losgegangen ist.

Auch ich bin in der Folgezeit, wie so viele MMO-Spieler, dem Virus World of Warcraft verfallen. Ich legte jedoch immer wieder Pausen von dem Spiel ein, die mit den Jahren immer größer wurden, so dass nach dem wenig überzeugenden Addon Cataclysm für mich endgültig Schluss war. Bis heute begleiten mich zahlreiche Rollenspiele und MMOs, wobei ich eine besondere Vorliebe für Spiele aus dem Hause Bioware entwickelt habe. Für mich gehören zu den absolut besten Spielen seit der Jahrtausend-Wende Dragon Age: Origins und die Mass Effect-Trilogie. Allgemein stehe ich heute vor allem auf storylastige Spiele. Zu meinen Top-Spielen 2013 gehören daher vor allem The Last of Us, Bioshock Infinite und Beyond: Two Souls. Aber meine Strategiewurzeln lebe ich auch nach wie vor aus. Derzeit vor allem mit Titeln wie Civilization 5 und Age of Wonders 3.

*Lieblingsgenre:*

Wie im letzten Abschnitt schon erwähnt, vor allem Rollenspiele und storylastige Games.
Dazu halt noch Strategiespiele.

*Woher:*

Geboren: Leipzig
Aufgewachsen: Cottbus
Derzeit: Fürth

*Ein paar Links von mir:*

 Mein Steam-Account
 
Mein Twitter-Account
 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch einen kleinen Einblick geben.


----------



## Mothman (10. April 2014)

Wie alt warst du denn zur Wende? 
In der DDR gab es ja - soweit ich weiß - auch Computer. Aber die konnten sich vermutlich nur die allerwenigsten leisten!?


----------



## Amboss (10. April 2014)

Oha, ich habe mir auch damals Star Wars Galaxies spontan im Supermarkt gekauft und dachte, ich kann als Han Solo Verschnitt gleich loslegen und Huttenimperien oder Todessterne bekämpfen. Die ersten paar Tage habe ich dann kniehohe Frösche gejagt! 
Aber war auch sehr lange ein großer Fan des Spiels.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. April 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wie alt warst du denn zur Wende?
> In der DDR gab es ja - soweit ich weiß - auch Computer. Aber die konnten sich vermutlich nur die allerwenigsten leisten!?


 
Da war ich sieben.
Es gab Computer in der DDR aber das war überschaubar und eher selten zu bezahlen.
Geschweige denn, dass es da wahnsinnig viel Spiele für gegeben hätte.


----------



## McDrake (10. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da war ich sieben.
> Es gab Computer in der DDR aber das war überschaubar und eher selten zu bezahlen.
> Geschweige denn, dass es da wahnsinnig viel Spiele für gegeben hätte.


Gab es eigentlich speziell Spiele aus der DDR?


----------



## Bonkic (10. April 2014)

ihhhhh ein ossi *wegrenn*


----------



## Mothman (10. April 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich speziell Spiele aus der DDR?


"Papers, Please"


----------



## Lukecheater (10. April 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> "Papers, Please"


 
Der hat ja herbboy-Niveau


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. April 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich speziell Spiele aus der DDR?


 
Kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen.
Wie gesagt, ich war sieben zur Wende und könnte dich da bei diesem Thema auch nur auf Google verweisen.


----------



## McDrake (10. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen.
> Wie gesagt, ich war sieben zur Wende und könnte dich da bei diesem Thema auch nur auf Google verweisen.


Oder ne Reportage darüber machen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Mai 2014)

Mal ein kleines Update, weil ich noch ein anderes Hobby von mir mit euch teilen will.
Und zwar sammle ich seit einigen Jahren leidenschaftlich Sammlerfiguren aus Spielen, Filmen und Comics.
Neben den diversen Statuen aus Collector's Editionen von Spielen, sammle ich seit kurzem vor allem sogenannte Sixth Scale-Figuren.

Heute ist mein neuester Zugang eingetroffen - Selina Kyle aka. Catwoman in ihrem klassischen Comic-Look:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit gesellt sie sich zu ihrer Kollegin aus The Dark Knight Rises:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angefangen habe ich meine Sixth Scale-Sammlung mit Black Widow aus The Avengers.
Auch sie bekommt in diesem Jahr noch eine Begleitung in Form ihres Gegenstücks aus Captain America 2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Mai 2014)

Hi, also auf deine Figurensammlung werde ich jetzt echt mal neidisch, ich hab ja nur den hässlichen Edward Carnby aus der Alone in the Dark Limited..., das Alien der Colonial Marines, die schlimme Alma aus F3AR und den rostigen Taucher aus Bioshock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update, weil ich noch ein anderes Hobby von mir mit euch teilen will.
> Und zwar sammle ich seit einigen Jahren leidenschaftlich Sammlerfiguren aus Spielen, Filmen und Comics.


 
Willkommen im Club  

----> LL's Sideshow + Hot Toys Sammlung


----------



## Batze (13. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nachdem ich zunächst hauptsächlich Aufbau- und Strategiespiele wie Command and Conquer und Age of Empires gespielt habe



Sowas ist doch Extrem sympatisch. Muss einfach Sympatisch sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub ich muss mir ein neues Regal kaufen.
Der Platz reicht nicht mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juni 2014)

hach ja, Der Industriegigant <3
Und interesant, auch der Train Simulator steht im Regal


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hach ja, Der Industriegigant <3
> Und interesant, auch der Train Simulator steht im Regal



Bei dir nicht?


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei dir nicht?



doch, aber ich hab den als 2012 Version für 3,50€ bei Steam geschossen, da verzichte ich auch auf ne Packung 
Und naja, man muss sagen das Zugfahren dann doch schon ziemliches Special Interest ist


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hab Angst vor euch!


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst vor euch!



und wie unterscheidet sich das jetzt zu sonst?


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst vor euch!



Train-Simulator hat was entspannend meditatives .. außer man muss Rangiermissionen machen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> doch, aber ich hab den als 2012 Version für 3,50€ bei Steam geschossen, da verzichte ich auch auf ne Packung
> Und naja, man muss sagen das Zugfahren dann doch schon ziemliches Special Interest ist



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich diese Packung mal irgendwo kostenlos abgestaubt habe.


----------



## Kaisan (22. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mir ein neues Regal kaufen.
> Der Platz reicht nicht mehr.



Genau das habe ich mir schon drei Mal gedacht - und so habe ich mittlerweile vier Regale, gefüllt mit feinsten Titeln. Mal schauen, wie lange mein aktuell noch recht ungefülltes, viertes Regal ausreichen wird - ich kann mich einfach nicht von alten Spielen trennen ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. September 2014)

Meine Figurensammlung hat heute Zuwachs bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein guter Tag für das Nerd-Herz.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. September 2014)

Hui, sieht die gut aus. Darf man fragen, was die gekostet hat?


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hui, sieht die gut aus. Darf man fragen, was die gekostet hat?



*hust*



Spoiler



Captain America 2 The Winter Soldier - Movie Masterpiece Action Figure 1:6 Black Widow 30 cm



ich weiß zwar nicht ob es die Figur ist, aber die schaut doch auch ganz nett aus


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. September 2014)

Es ist diese Figur, aber ich bestelle immer direkt bei Sideshow: Black Widow | Sideshow Collectibles
Durch den Dollar-Preis ist das am Ende güstiger.
Außerdem kann man dort bequeme Ratenzahlungen machen, so das es bei drei Monaten nur ca. 70 Dollar im Monat sind.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. September 2014)

Genau die hab ich auch vorbestellt. Meine ist allerdings noch nicht da, vielleicht weil ich nen deutschen Versand habe. 

PS: irgendwie find ich den Kopf n Stück zu groß, oder täuscht das?  Hätten lieber was anderes vergrößern sollen


----------



## MichaelG (9. September 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wie alt warst du denn zur Wende?
> In der DDR gab es ja - soweit ich weiß - auch Computer. Aber die konnten sich vermutlich nur die allerwenigsten leisten!?



Privat-PC gabs so gut wie nicht. Es gab den Büro-PC PC1715. Mit einem 8 Zoll Diskettenlaufwerk.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. September 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> PS: irgendwie find ich den Kopf n Stück zu groß, oder täuscht das?  Hätten lieber was anderes vergrößern sollen



Das täuscht imo.
Scheint ein ungünstiger Kamerawinkel zu sein.


----------



## donma08 (9. September 2014)

Schick - allerdings gefällt mir die PF etwas besser


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Januar 2015)

Mein Figurensammlung hat seit heute ein neues Prachtstück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2015)

ganz schön groß :o


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ganz schön groß :o



Ja, war von der Größe auch etwas überrascht.
Hatte sie mir etwas kleiner vorgestellt.


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2015)

ja, manchmal wird man schon überrascht wenn man das in Real vor sich hat


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2015)

Schaut echt gut aus


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. März 2015)

Ein weiterer Neuzugang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (24. März 2015)

Ich wäre beeindruckt bzw. interessiert, wenn der Reißverschluss zu öffnen geht und die 'goodies' freigelegt werden würden ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. März 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wäre beeindruckt bzw. interessiert, wenn der Reißverschluss zu öffnen geht und die 'goodies' freigelegt werden würden ...



Nein, der ist unbeweglich.


----------



## Wynn (24. März 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wäre beeindruckt bzw. interessiert, wenn der Reißverschluss zu öffnen geht und die 'goodies' freigelegt werden würden ...



Die Version mit Reißverschluss kostet 100 euro mehr und muss aus Japan importiert werden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die Version mit Reißverschluss kostet 100 euro mehr und muss aus Japan importiert werden


Und dann springt dir ein Tentakel entgegen. ^^


----------



## svd (24. März 2015)

So lange es nicht lila ist, kein wirkliches Problem...

Ich wünschte, "Hot Toys" wäre bei den Mädels genauso gut im modellieren/schminken, wie bei den männlichen Figuren.
(Die sehen nämlich immer noch um Klassen besser aus.)

Aber die Richtung stimmt auf jeden Fall. Meine "Iron Man 2 Widow" sieht ihrem Vorbild nämlich gar nicht ähnlich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. März 2015)

svd schrieb:


> So lange es nicht lila ist, kein wirkliches Problem...
> 
> Ich wünschte, "Hot Toys" wäre bei den Mädels genauso gut im modellieren/schminken, wie bei den männlichen Figuren.
> (Die sehen nämlich immer noch um Klassen besser aus.)
> ...



Wenn ich mir z.b. in meiner Sammlung Nick Fury und Black Widow ansehe, gefällt mir die männliche auch besser. Weiß aber nicht, ob man das so allgemein sagen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (24. März 2015)

Du musst dir mal bloß deinen "Storm Shadow" ansehen. Da liegen Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. März 2015)

Oha ... ziemlich hoher Detailgrad, jedenfalls bei Nick Fury!


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2015)

nja, leider merkt man da an den Gesichtern und an den (nicht vorhandenen) Rändern der Figuren leider, das schon so ziemlich ihr Geld Wert sind, ich habe da ja auch so ein Video gepostet von Raynor


----------



## Loosa (24. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein, der ist unbeweglich.



Also wie im echten Leben... Mann, das sind echt Perfektionisten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Mai 2015)

Heute neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Mai 2015)

Wie echt O_O


----------



## Rabowke (12. Mai 2015)

Hast du sie 'getestet'?


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hast du sie 'getestet'?



Star Lord Zam?


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2015)

Eh nix gegen Ossis. Nudelholz auspack*


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Star Lord Zam?


"Weniger" Abbs, kleiner, mehr Haupthaar und erm .. kein Raumschiff 



zerocc1990 schrieb:


> ihhhhh一个OSSI * wegrenn *






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (29. Juni 2015)

So viele Volksgenossen hier?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Dezember 2015)

Meine neueste Natasha in der Age of Ultron-Version:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Evolution von Black Widow:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (12. Dezember 2015)

Bei der Evolution fehlt zwar noch die, nicht so tolle, "Iron Man 2" Widow, aber falls du deine Sammlung komplettieren möchtest, sag einfach Bescheid.


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2015)

die mittlere hat ja eine andere haarfarbe und sieht nicht so gefährlich aus


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. April 2016)

Heute gab es gleich zwei Neuzugänge.
Das hat sich zufällig so ergeben, weil sich die Lieferung von Barbara fast ein halbes Jahr verzögert hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu allem Überfluss fehlt bei ihr auch noch das Cape.
Jetzt darf ich mich erstmal mit dem Händler rumschlagen.

Zweiter Neuzugang ist die mächtige Wanda.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2016)

was für ein Batgirl ist das denn? Also aus welcher Ära


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. April 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> was für ein Batgirl ist das denn? Also aus welcher Ära



Gute Frage, so genau kenn ich mich leider nicht mit dem DC-Universum aus.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. April 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gute Frage, so genau kenn ich mich leider nicht mit dem DC-Universum aus.



Für mich sieht's ziemlich eindeutig nach "New 52" aus. Stand das nicht auf der Verpackung?


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2016)

och, hauptsache die Figuren sehen toll aus, ich denke aus dem gleichen Grund werde ich mir wohl nen Link und Midna Amiibo holen


----------



## LSD-Goat (6. April 2016)

Nur leicht bekleidete Damen?
Wenns dir nur darum geht, es gibt noch bessere Spielfiguren aus Gummi mit den du noch mehr Spaß haben kannst^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. April 2016)

Wo du da leichte Bekleidung siehst, musst du mir mal erklären.
Und warum muss alles immer gleich Anzüglich werden, wenn weibliche Charaktere im Spiel sind?

Bei der Menge an großartigen Sammelfiguren, muss man sich irgendwie einen Schwerpunkt oder ein Thema für seine Sammlung setzen, wenn man das Hobby einigermaßen unter Kontrolle halten will.
Ich habe mich daher vor einigen Jahren für "Female Heroines" als Motto meiner Sammlung entschieden.


----------



## Wynn (6. April 2016)

@Lsd-Goat

Falsches Forum - bei Pc Games Hardware werden die getestet ^^


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wo du da leichte Bekleidung siehst, musst du mir mal erklären.
> Und warum muss alles immer gleich Anzüglich werden, wenn weibliche Charaktere im Spiel sind?
> 
> Bei der Menge an großartigen Sammelfiguren, muss man sich irgendwie einen Schwerpunkt oder ein Thema für seine Sammlung setzen, wenn man das Hobby einigermaßen unter Kontrolle halten will.
> Ich habe mich daher vor einigen Jahren für "Female Heroines" als Motto meiner Sammlung entschieden.



Vorallem wenn man sich Scarlett Witch anschaut, das sind normale Klamotten, wenn das "leicht" bekleidet ist dann ist man aber schon so nen so auf nem extrem Religösen Tripp ö_Ö

Ab gesehen davon dass man sich nur ganz schön lächerlich macht mit solchen Aussagen wenn man behauptet das ist Leicht bekleidet wenn es so schöne Figuren wie Lady Death:

Femme Fatales PVC Statue Lady Death II 23 cm

Vampirella:

Vampirella - 1:4 Premium Format Figur 64 cm

oder auch mal sowas hat:
I'm Maniac Nurse Maiko Gion Red Version - PVC Statue 1:5 - Original Character 38 cm

Manchmal fragt man sich schon warum es einen Duden gibt oder wieso Leute ihre eigenen Falsche Definitionen von Wörtern aufstellen, Dobbeldenk war kein Konzept zur umsetzung gedacht und wenn man die 3 jetzt gegen die hält, da kann man nicht mehr ernsthaft behaupten es sei auch nur eine davon "leicht" bekleidet


----------



## LSD-Goat (7. April 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wo du da leichte Bekleidung siehst, musst du mir mal erklären.
> Und warum muss alles immer gleich Anzüglich werden, wenn weibliche Charaktere im Spiel sind?
> 
> Bei der Menge an großartigen Sammelfiguren, muss man sich irgendwie einen Schwerpunkt oder ein Thema für seine Sammlung setzen, wenn man das Hobby einigermaßen unter Kontrolle halten will.
> Ich habe mich daher vor einigen Jahren für "Female Heroines" als Motto meiner Sammlung entschieden.


Ok, freizügig war eine schlechte Wortwahl, ich meinte die enormen Dekolletes der Figuren.

Wenn das Hauptinteresse an den Figuren die Filme bzw Spiele wären, wären doch auch Männer dabei? Da ich aber nur Sexy Girls sehe ist die Annahme das dir das mind. genauso wichtig ist, nicht abwegig...


----------



## LSD-Goat (7. April 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> blablub


Wenn du den Duden schon zur Hand hast, guck mal was unter Nervensäge steht^^


----------



## Lukecheater (7. April 2016)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Ok, freizügig war eine schlechte Wortwahl, ich meinte die enormen Dekolletes der Figuren.
> 
> Wenn das Hauptinteresse an den Figuren die Filme bzw Spiele wären, wären doch auch Männer dabei? Da ich aber nur Sexy Girls sehe ist die Annahme das dir das mind. genauso wichtig ist, nicht abwegig...



Und das ist jetzt schlimm bzw. hat dich zu interessieren weil ...?


----------



## Denis10 (7. April 2016)

Tolle Sammlung hast du da. Lief da der Transport immer reibungslos, also war bisher alles unbeschädigt angekommen? Ist das alles aus Resin?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. April 2016)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Lief da der Transport immer reibungslos, also war bisher alles unbeschädigt angekommen?



Bis auf die Tatsache, dass bei Batgirl wie gesagt das Cape fehlt, hatte ich noch keine Beschwerden.



Denis10 schrieb:


> Ist das alles aus Resin?



Es gibt erstaunlicherweise kaum Angaben darüber, woraus die Figuren gemacht werden.
Aber da kommen die verschiedensten Dinge zum Einsatz vermutlich.
Die 1/6th Scales von Hot Toys haben zum Beispiel Körper die eher aus PVC zu sein scheinen, aber darüber Kleidung aus echtem Stoff an und Kunsthaare auf dem Kopf.
Die großen Premium Formats sind dagegen Massiv, das könnte durchaus Resin sein.
Genau weiß ich es aber nicht.


----------



## random-rick (12. April 2016)

bin zwar etwas spät - aber dennoch: tach auch!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. September 2016)

Rey hat sich etwas verspätet, sieht dafür aber Klasse aus.
Vor allem hat sie so viel Zubehör dabei, dass man unzählige Posen machen könnte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2016)

WTF! Gief!


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> WTF! Gief!



Eher nicht, denn sauber würde Matthias die nicht zurückbekommen!


----------



## Lukecheater (29. September 2016)

Kommt das nur mir so vor, oder ist der Kopf zu groß?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. September 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Kommt das nur mir so vor, oder ist der Kopf zu groß?



Das wirkt auf den Fotos tatsächlich so, ist aber eigentlich nicht der Fall.
Vielleicht ein etwas ungünstiger Winkel.


----------



## Loosa (29. September 2016)

Smartphone Weitwinkel? 

Also wenn man Figuren mit solch Herzblut sammelt, dann sollten diese auch mit entsprechendem Equipment fotografiert werden. So bekommt der interessierte Leser doch ein völlig falsches Bild!
Neben einer optimalen Studioausleuchtung wäre eine Hasselblad Mediumformat ja wohl das Mindeste.


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eher nicht, denn sauber würde Matthias die nicht zurückbekommen!



Ich mache dich gleich sauber


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2016)

Der Rabowke wird doch schon von seinem Pfleger im Altersheim sauber gemacht ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Der Rabowke wird doch schon von seinem Pfleger im Altersheim sauber gemacht ^^


Pflegerinnen! Die mit Jahrzehnten langer Erfahrung (und Extra-Pfunden). Für unseren Dicker doch immer nur das Beste ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

